# The Power & Danger of Iconography



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This guy is great, I have watched quite a few of his videos. Check out this video, its very interesting and very accurate and a little scary.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdtqtfXdR-c"]YouTube- PJTV: The Power & Danger of Iconography[/nomedia]


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Excellent post..


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

It really addresses what I have been talking about. Obama and McCain were like 2 products being sold on tv, the Obama product was packaged better, came with a pos guarantee, promised to cure all your ailments and people bought it, but when they got it home and opened it, it was a big pile of shit.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

too bad the obama logo lied


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Interesting


----------

